# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  A keni dëgjuar për ligjet Shpirtërore ?

## toni77_toni

*A keni dëgjuar për ligjet Shpirtërore ?* 


*Ashtu siç ekzistojnë ligje fizike që rregullojnë funksionimin fizik të gjithësisë, ashtu ekzistojnë edhe ligje shpirtërore që rregullojnë marrëdhënien tënde me Perëndinë.* 

*Zoti na di dhe na afronë një planë të mrekullueshëm për jetën tonë!*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Dashuria e Hyjit!*


*"Po, Hyji aq shumë e deshi botën, saqë e dha Birin e tij të vetëm, që kushdo që beson në tëqë të mos humbë kurr , por të ketë jetën e përjetshme" (Gjoni 3:16).* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Plani i Zotit!*


*Jezui tha: "Por unë kam ardhur që të kenë jetë e ta kenë me bollëk" (që ajo të jetë e begatë dhe kuptimplote) (Gjoni 10:10).* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Pse shumica e njerëzve nuk po e jetojnë këtë jetë me bollëk? Sepse...*


*Sepse njeriu është mëkatarë!*

*Njeriu është mëkatar dhe i ndarë nga Hyji Krijuesi i vet. Prandaj, ai nuk mund të njohë dhe të përjetojë dashurinë dhe planin që ka Zoti për të.
"Të gjithë u bënë fajtorë dhe humbën madhështinë që u dha Hyji" (Romakëve 3:23). 

Njeriu u krijua që të ketë shoqëri me Zotin dhe të qendroj pranë Tij, por për shkak të egoizmit të tij ai zgjodhi të ndiqte rrugën e vet të pavarur dhe shoqëria me Hyjin u ndërpre. Këtë mënyrë të jetës pa Hyjin që tregon indiferencë dhe rebelim kundër Tij, Bibla e quan mëkat.* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Pse njeriu ështé i ndarë nga Hyji? Sepse...*


*Sepse paga e mëkatit është vdekja" (ndarje shpirtërore nga Zoti) (Romakëve 6:23). 

Kjo tregon se Hyji është i Shenjt ndërsa njeriu mëkatar. Një humnerë shumë e gjerë dhe e thellë i ndan ata të dy. Por njeriu mundohet të arrijë Zotin dhe jetën me bollëk me përpjekjet e veta, përmes veprave të mira fesë a filozofisë.* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Pasi që vërtetë njeriu është ndarë nga Hyji, cila është ura  e vetme që bashkon njeriun me Të?*


*Jezu Krishti**  është e vetmja zgjidhje e Hyjit për mëkatet e njeriut. Vetëm përmes Krishtit mund të njohim jetën tonë.  Ai vdiq që té mos vdisnim ne: 

"Por Hyji e tregon dashurinë e tij ndaj nesh në atë që, kur ende ishim mëkatarë, Krishti vdiq për ne" (Romakëve 5:8).* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Ai u ngjall nga të vdekurit?* 

*PO!*


*"Mesia [dmth. Krishti] vdiq për mëkatet tona, në përputhje me profecitë e Shkrimit të shenjtë, dhe u varros. Ditën e tretë, ai u ringjall nga të vdekurit, siç parathuhej në Shkrimin e shenjtë, dhe iu shfaq Pjetrit dhe pastaj tërë rrethit të apostujve pë dyzet dit. Më vonë e panë më shumë se pesëqind dishepuj; disa kanë vdekur. por shumica janë ende gjallë" (1 Korintasve 15:3 6).* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Krishti është rruga e vetme për te Krijuesi Ati ynë?*

*PO!*


*"Jezui u tha: 'Unë jam rruga, e vërteta dhe jeta; askush nuk vjen tek Ati veçse nëpërmjet meje"' (Gjoni 14:6) 

Në Krishtin pra është ura e vetme që ndërtoi Ati i ynë qiellor në mes Atij dhe njeriut duke dërguar Birin e Tij të vetëm, Jezu Krishtin, që të vdesë në kryq për ne për të paguar dënimin për mëkatet tona.* 


Vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Qka mendon, mjafton vetëm t'i dish këto ...?* 

*JO!*


*Ne duhet personalisht ta pranojmë Jezu Krishtin si Shpetimtar dhe Zot e atëherë mund të njohim dhe të përjetojmë dashurinë që Ati i ynë ka për ne, mund të njohim dhe planin që Ai ka për jetën tonë.*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Duhet ta pranojmë Jezu Krishtin?*

*PO!*


*"Megjithatë, disa e pranuan dhe besuan në të. Ai u dha atyre të drejtën të bëheshin fëmijë të Hyjit- Atit tonë" (Gjoni 1:12).* 

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Jezuin e pranojmë përmes besimit?*

*PO.*

"*Në të vërtetë, vetëm me mëshirë jeni të shpëtuar. Vetvetiu nuk mund të bëni asgjë veçse ta pranoni me besim atë që Hyji bëri për ju. Shpëtimin tuaj nuk e meritoni, por ai është dhuratë e Hyjit. Askush nuk mund të mburret para Zotit për atë që ka arritur..." (Efesianëve 2:8-9).* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kur pranojmë Jezuin, fillojmë një jetë të re?*

*PO!*


*"Në të vërtetë, në të vërtete po të them që nëse një nuk lind përsëri prej së larti, nuk mund ta shohë mbretërinë e Hyjit. Nikodemi i tha: "Po si mund të lindë njeriu kur është plak? A mund të hyjë ai për së dyti në barkun e nënës së vet dhe të lindë?".

Jezusi u përgjigj: "Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po të them se kush nuk ka lindur me anë të uji dhe të Shpirtit, nuk mund të hyjë në mbretërinë e Hyjit. Ç'ka lindur nga mishi, mish është; por ç'ka lindur nga Shpirti, shpirt është. Mos u mrrekullo që të thashë: Duhet të lindni përsëri prej së larti. (Lexo Gjonin 3:1-8)* 



vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Jezu Krishtin e pranojmë me ftesë personale?*

*PO!*


*Jezui thotë: "Unë qëndroj para derës dhe trokas: kush e dëgjon zërin tim dhe e hap derën, do të hyj tek ai', (Apokalipsi 3:20). 


Të pranojmë Jezuin do të thotë që nga rruga e mëkatit të kthehemi (pendohemi) tek Zoti, ta ftojmë atë në jetën tonë që të na i falë mëkatet dhe që të na bëjë ashtu siç dëshiron Ai të jemi. Nuk mjafton që vetëm ta pranojmë intelektualisht që Jezui është Biri i Hyjit dhe se Ai vdiq në kryq për ne; nuk mjafton as përjetimi emocional. Por duhet ta pranojmë Atë përmes besimit, si vepër të vullnetit personal. * 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

_Mirë, mendon se un  jam mëkatar?_



*"Të gjithë u bënë fajtorë dhe humbën madhështinë që u dha Hyji" (Romakëve 3:23).

Jezusit ja sollen farisenjtë dhe skribët një grua e cila ishte kapur duke mëkatuar dhe, e pyetën se qka të bëjnë me të derisa ajo ishte mëkatare. Poashtu edhe sipas ligjt të Moisiut njeriu mëkatar mund  të vritet me gurë, "por ti ç`thua?" - i than ata Jezusit.  Ai u drejtua dhe u tha atyre: ``Kush nga ju është pa mëkat, le ta hedhë i pari gurin kundër saj!". Atëherë ata, e dëgjuan këtë dhe të bindur nga ndërgjegjja se asnjë njeri nuk është i pa mëkat, u larguan një nga një, duke filluar nga më të vjetrit e deri te të fundit...! (Gj 8; 3)*

*Të gjithë jemi mëkatarë.*

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Jezu Krishtin është Shpetimtari, Ai i falë mëkatët?*


*"Mos ki frikë"!*

*Pjetri apostull, ishte në peshkim dhe aty erdhi  Jezusi, kur Pjetri e pau fuqinë dhe mrekullinë e Jezusit, vetëm atëher ai Jezusit i tha;  "largohu prej meje Zot, se unë jam njeri mëkatar". Pjetri e kuptoj çfarë  ekzistonte ndërmjet shenjtërisë së Zotit dhe njeriut, atij Zoti ja zbuloj dhe Pjetri pau mëkatin e njeriut. Çka i tha Jezusi në këtë rast Pjetrit: "Mos ki frikë"! Andaj gjithmonë të jemi të sigurtë se Zoti na thotë që mos të kemi frikë, por, kjo vetëm pasi të pranojmë sikurse Pjetri se e pranoj duke thënë se; "unë jam njeri mëkatar".*

*Pastaj i tha asaj: Mëkatet e tua të janë falur. Ata (farisenjtë) që ishin në tryezë bashkë me të filluan të thonin me vete: "Po kush qenka ky që po falka edhe mëkatet?". Por Jezusi i tha asaj gruaje; besimi yt të shpëtoi; shko në paqe! (Lk 7, 47-50) 

Atëherë Jezusi i tha:  "As unë nuk të dënoj; shko dhe mos mëkato më".(Gj 8;11)*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Si mund ta pranoj Jezusin në jetën time?*


*Që tani mund ta pranosh Jezuin*

*Me besim përmes lutjes, lutja është bisedë me Zotin. Poashtu Zoti ta njeh zemrën dhe më shumë se fjalët dëgjon atë që të thotë zemra. Mirpor, besimin tënd mund ta shprehësh me një lutje si kjo:* 

_"Zoti Jezu, kam nevojë për Ty. Faleminderit që ke dhënë jetën për mua në kryq. Unë e hap zemrën time dhe të pranoj si Shpëtimtarin dhe Zotin tim. Faleminderit që m'I fale mëkatet dhe që më dhe jetën e përjetshme. Ulu në fronin ejetës sime dhe udhëhiqe atë, Më ndihmo që të bëhem ashtu siç dëshiron Ti të jem."_ 


*A shpreh kjo lutje dëshirën e zemrës tënde? 

Nëse po, në këtë çast mund të lutesh kështu dhe ashtu siç ka premtuar, Jezui do të hyjë në jetën tënde. 

Ati qiellor na dha jetën e përjetshme dhe këtë jetë e marrim me anë të Birit të Tij. Kush e ka Birin e Hyjit, ka edhe jetën. Kush nuk e ka Birin, nuk e ka as jetën. "Po ju shkruaj që ta dini se jetën e përjetshme e keni sepse besoni në Birin e Perëndisë" (1 Gjoni 5:11-13). 

Falënderoje shpesh Atin tonë që Jezui është në jetën tënde dhe që Ai kurrë nuk do të largohet prej teje (Hebrenjve 13:5). Sipas premtimit të Tij, mund ta dish se Jezui jeton në ty. Ai ta dha jetën e përjetshme në çastin kur e ftove Atë në jetën tënde. Ai kurrë nuk do të të mashtrojë.* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Edhe diçka tjetër që është me rëndësi për t'u mbajtur mend... !*


*Mos u mbështet tek ndjenjat*

*Premtimi i Fjalës së Zotit, Biblës, është autoriteti ynë, dhe jo ndjenjat tona. Besimtari në Jezu Krisht jeton përmes besimit në karakterin e vetë Zotit dhe në vërtetësinë e Fjalës së Tij. 

Kur pranove Jezuin me besim si shprehje e vullnetit personal, ndodhën shumë gjëra. Disa nga ato janë:* 

*Jezui hyri në jetën tënde (Apokalipsi 3:20; Kolosianëve 1:27). 

Mëkatet t'u falën (Kolosianëve 1:14). 

U bëre fëmijë i Zotit (Gjoni 1:12). 

T'u dha jeta e përjetshme (Gjoni 5:24).* 

*Fillove të zbulosh planin e madh që ka Zoti për jetën tënde (Gjoni 10:10; 2 Korintasve 5:17; 1 Selanikasve 5:18).* 


*A ka gjë më të mrekullueshme se sa pranimi i Jezuit si Zot? A dëshiron ta falënderosh Hyjin Krijuesin tëndë përmes lutjes për atë që ka bërë për ty? Duke e falënderuar ti shpreh besimin tënd.*

----------

